# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Обнаружен веб-клон операционной системы Windows 3.1

## SDA

В сети по адресу michaelv.org обнаружен веб-вариант операционной системы Windows 3.1.
Все любопытствующие воочию увидеть, как выглядела эта очень старая ОС (она была выпущена 18 марта 1992 года), приглашаются на вышеуказанный сайт, тем более что там на эту операционную систему можно не только посмотреть, но и испробовать ее в, так сказать, работе... http://209.213.121.56.nyud.net/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Все любопытствующие воочию увидеть, как выглядела эта очень старая ОС


почувствовал себя динозавром

----------


## Serrrgio

хыхы, я работал в такой виндовс  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

Windows 3.1 - это уже была очень продвинутая операционка, я "стартовал" с 2.1, а точнее с т.н. Windows/286, потом была 3.0... ну, и далее по всему списку! =)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> я "стартовал" с 2.1


 :pray:

----------


## Lexxus

Дык MacOS же  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Я стартовал с УКНЦ. Про существование "Виндовс" слышал от одноклассников, но не склонен был верить этим сплетням  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Кстати, на указанной страничке присутствует "Internet Browser". Кажется, в оригинальной Windows 3.1 такой штуки не было.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я стартовал с УКНЦ


Электроника БК-0011  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Электроника БК-0011


Эта штука у нас стояла второй сеткой в классе - с головой в виде ЕС-какойтономер

P.S. Пожалуй, я тут жить останусь:

----------


## PavelA

Начало: Минск-32, Мир-2, АВК не помню какая модель, "Электроника - 100И"

Потом ЕС ЭВМ вся линейка от 1022 до 1066, несколько IBM

----------


## Юльча

volkov или norton commander'a - не хватает для полного счастья  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


ЗЫ.
у нас в универе была windows 3.11   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ego1st

нехватает сетевых програм типа пинга трасерта и остальной хрени очень бы пригадилась тогда ось=))

----------


## anton_dr

Ууу. там неполноценный клон. Фон рабочего стола - можно поставить полноцветную картинку. В 3.11 такого не было.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> там неполноценный клон


угу

----------


## aintrust

> Потом ЕС ЭВМ вся линейка от 1022 до 1066, несколько IBM


На эту линейку я пришел системным программером, это была моя первая работа (1022/1035, чуть позднее - 1046). В те времена чтение и анализ полного дампа памяти всего компьютера (а тогда это была полоса бумаги в десятки метров) были чуть ли не любимым занятием, особенно за чашечкой чая... =)

----------


## PavelA

> В те времена чтение и анализ полного дампа памяти всего компьютера (а тогда это была полоса бумаги в десятки метров) были чуть ли не любимым занятием, особенно за чашечкой чая... =)


Я по роду деятельности относился к "железячникам", но дампы тоже изучал, чтобы
в зависаниях разобраться и определить кто виноват кривая программа или "железо".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*aintrust*, *PavelA*

 :pray:

----------


## Snejoker

Во времена были... Гибкий 5.25", жесткий на 20 мегабайт, aDinf (помоему так называлось - старость не радость)
А я начинал с компьютера Правец

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

ДВК еще помню были, говорили что военные компы, один монитор больше 20 килограмм весил

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> жесткий на 20 мегабайт,


Угу, и размером с кухонный рабочий стол. Ремонтировал такие... А из их дисков антены делали не плохие.

----------


## craftix

Даааа, я о большинстве вышеперечисленных компах впервые слышу...Первый ПК - 80286 с какой-то оболочкой на досе, кажется нортон коммандер, с чернобелым монитором...там даже игры были - пакман, формула 1 и супер марио, который к сожалению жестко тормозил)))
Но это не потому, что я так давно родился, а потому что на них нас в школе учили))
А вот сколько в них памяти было не помню.
А еще по типу 286 были большие клавиатуры с двумя слотами для плат и надписью Yamaha MDX или MSX. Что это было я не в курсе, но оно работало))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Кстати, интересно, а в 3.1 уже был медиаплеер?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Yamaha MSX


Оооо...  :Smiley:  Это ж культовая вещь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ямаха_КУВТ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

> Оооо...  Это ж культовая вещь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ямаха_КУВТ


Как хорошо, что в школе так медленно обновлялся компьютерный класс, иначе бы не пришлось на такой вещи учиться :Smiley:  
P.S. А между тем другая группа нашего класса обучалась на новеньких (относительно ямахи) Pentium2 с win98 и в свободное время играла в quake2 по локалке... вот придурки :Cheesy:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Начинал на СМ-2М, потом уже "Мазовия".

----------

